# kits



## winniebarney (Nov 7, 2008)

I bred my 2 female ferrets last year and between them had 12 kits!!
My problem is between then and now I have lost all but 3 of them!!
One day they were fine the next they were dead!!
This was a gradual process 1 or 2 at a time!
Any one have any idea what is going on??
thanks


----------



## jediwarrior (Nov 12, 2008)

Is the female still with the male this could be the problem. The female needs to be split from the male with her babies. The babies need some where warm and quiet. How is the female with her kits???


----------



## winniebarney (Nov 7, 2008)

no they have been seperated for a few months and the kits were living independantly!!


----------



## jediwarrior (Nov 12, 2008)

have the kits and mom all been to a vet as this is very strange and a vet needs to check the rest soon as pos. Its pos that the kits are not feeding properly or the mom is not providing enough milk for her babies


----------



## winniebarney (Nov 7, 2008)

The kits have been seperate from the mother for about 3 or 4 months!!
It seems unusual to me too!!
If I lose any more i will take rest to vets!!


----------



## jediwarrior (Nov 12, 2008)

go on my forum and join and ask there as we have some people on there that are very well known in the ferret world and may offer you better advice and even answer your question better


----------

